

Show HN: Backa – Gain feedback on your startup ideas - danielkempe
http://www.backa.co

======
minimaxir
> _Why can I only sign in with Twitter? Twitter hosts some of the most
> established Tech Founders & Startups in the world. Wouldn't you want to be
> on the right platform?_

Like Product Hunt itself, this does not help disprove the belief that Silicon
Valley is an echo chamber of "thought leaders."

~~~
danielkempe
I live in Plymouth, UK.

~~~
unfortunateface
If you ask a question like "Wouldn't you want to be on the right platform?",
people will answer the question.

I don't know the tone of voice you were going for with the text, but it stirs
ugly emotions in me.

You should remove "Why can I only sign in with Twitter?" as the text following
it ("What is the Twitter integration?") is much more informative.

The site looks great though and it's an interesting idea - congratulations on
shipping

------
gk1
This is useful if your target audience is exactly the kind of person who reads
PH and other .co/.io sites. If your target audience is anything else, this is
a waste of time.

~~~
danielkempe
I think if you receive feedback from a number of people, you'll get a pretty
good consensus for what people like. This may help you create something better
for when you go find your target audience.

~~~
minimaxir
This is flat out wrong.

Gathered feedback is _only_ useful if you get a large amount of feedback _and,
most importantly_ , if you get _diverse_ feedback from people with different
backgrounds, experiences, and opinions (I.e from people who likely would not
use such a service.), otherwise you get the echo chamber as mentioned above.
Therein lies the paradox.

~~~
stevesearer
Yeah, I've gotten some negative feedback from people when my site gets posted
to techy sites about it not being mobile friendly.

Though it is on my agenda to work on, I have moved it down the list because
most people who browse my site are professional office designers and
architects who have explained that they browse at work on desktops and
laptops.

------
otakucode
Pronounced 'baka'? Like the Japanese word for idiot?

~~~
nklas
Don't know about that, but backa is the swedish word for "to back up"
something and also the action of reversing, say, a car... :)

~~~
gvr
It also means "To support".

